# Can Someone Tell Me Where This Came From?



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 17, 2018)

So, I've always had this folder called "The 1000 Pop Hits of the 80s" and I can't seem to remember where it came from. Does anybody here know?


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

What are you looking for exactly?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> What are you looking for exactly?


Where it originally came from, I just wanted to know.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Well, perhaps it came from a torrent?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> Well, perhaps it came from a torrent?


Impossible, I don't pirate and never have.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Impossible, I don't pirate and never have.


Yeah...
Anyway, then maybe you ripped the music off a disc or discs


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> Yeah...
> Anyway, then maybe you ripped the music off a disc or discs


Which CD can hold a 1000 mp3 files?
Maybe a DVD?


----------



## MrCatFace (Jan 17, 2018)

Does it have the 1000 top hits of the 80s?

Or is it that porn stash you forgot about ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 17, 2018)

MrCatFace said:


> Does it have the 1000 top hits of the 80s?
> 
> Or is it that porn stash you forgot about ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Eyup!
And also has metadata that says it is from a 1000 hits pack.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

MrCatFace said:


> Does it have the 1000 top hits of the 80s?
> 
> Or is it that porn stash you forgot about ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


7u7



Spectral Blizzard said:


> Which CD can hold a 1000 mp3 files?
> Maybe a DVD?


Well, I did says "discs"


----------



## MrCatFace (Jan 17, 2018)

Well a quick Google search shows it is a Spotify playlist. Have you used Spotify to download a playlist before?


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

http://playlists.net/top-1000-pop-hits-of-the-80-s


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 17, 2018)

This is...
The one!
But I never pirate, so how could it have ended up in MY library?


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Can't you download music off spotify legally if you have spotify premiun?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> Can't you download music off spotify legallyvif you have spitify premiun?


But the date of the folder says...
2008...


----------



## cearp (Jan 17, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Impossible, I don't pirate and never have.





Spectral Blizzard said:


> But I never pirate, so how could it have ended up in MY library?


it sounds like you're trying to cover up something lol
don't worry, we don't judge here.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 17, 2018)

cearp said:


> it sounds like you're trying to cover up something lol
> don't worry, we don't judge here.


Seriously, I don't.
So, any ideas?


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 17, 2018)

You did a sync with spotify /thread


----------

